# Archetype Gojira



## Thaeon (Jan 15, 2021)

Was not the top of my list to be the next plugin as far as guesses. However, it’s one Id have wanted to see.


----------



## Metropolis (Jan 15, 2021)

Really like the effects section in this one, amps and cabs sound awesome, what else you need. Not buying it because I already have Nolly & Nameless, and I got Helix LT one and a half months ago.


----------



## maliciousteve (Jan 15, 2021)

Just downloaded the trial. Sounds pretty good to me and you get a lot throw in. I still prefer the STL Amphub though as it's just as good as Neurals plugins but at a more affordable price.


----------



## MrWulf (Jan 15, 2021)

Not a fan of Gojira, and Joe Duplantier afaik uses 5150iii Stealth so it is a big eh for me. At this point all you really need is maybe Nolly, your choice of Fortin, and maybe Cory Wong/Plini for all your guitar tone need. I don't ever think people were clamoring for Gojira tone. 

I'd pay good money for Archetype Merrow though. As long as that is a full sim of the Revv Generator.


----------



## Thaeon (Jan 15, 2021)

MrWulf said:


> Not a fan of Gojira, and Joe Duplantier afaik uses 5150iii Stealth so it is a big eh for me. At this point all you really need is maybe Nolly, your choice of Fortin, and maybe Cory Wong/Plini for all your guitar tone need. I don't ever think people were clamoring for Gojira tone.
> 
> I'd pay good money for Archetype Merrow though. As long as that is a full sim of the Revv Generator.



I love Gojira. Hate 5150s. I’m curious what the other sims are based on. I have Nolly and Abasi. Cory Wong and the Omega are probably the most likely other purchases. Doesn’t change my curiosity.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 15, 2021)

MrWulf said:


> Not a fan of Gojira, and Joe Duplantier afaik uses 5150iii Stealth so it is a big eh for me. At this point all you really need is maybe Nolly, your choice of Fortin, and maybe Cory Wong/Plini for all your guitar tone need. I don't ever think people were clamoring for Gojira tone.
> 
> I'd pay good money for Archetype Merrow though. As long as that is a full sim of the Revv Generator.


check out the audio assault rvxx sim then


----------



## Kaura (Jan 15, 2021)

Definitely didn't except this. The teaser pics they posted on IG kinda looked like an EVH amp but I'm always up for an Archetype because that means more shit to mess around with instead of the "Suites" that only come with one amp.

As a sidenote, did anyone else on Neural's mailing list get an email? I didn't which is weird because I can swear I'm on their list.


----------



## MrWulf (Jan 15, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> check out the audio assault rvxx sim then



I do. To me it doesn't sound very good. Line 6 Revv Red and Purple is better. Then again, I'm forking out for a Revv half stack so that doesn't really matter lmao


----------



## Metropolis (Jan 15, 2021)

MrWulf said:


> Not a fan of Gojira, and Joe Duplantier afaik uses 5150iii Stealth so it is a big eh for me. At this point all you really need is maybe Nolly, your choice of Fortin, and maybe Cory Wong/Plini for all your guitar tone need. I don't ever think people were clamoring for Gojira tone.
> 
> I'd pay good money for Archetype Merrow though. As long as that is a full sim of the Revv Generator.



Arent' REVV's red channel just another shade of similar high gain flavor as red in 5153


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 15, 2021)

Oh shit I'll have to check this one out. Gojira aaalways have had massive sounds.


----------



## MrWulf (Jan 15, 2021)

Metropolis said:


> Arent' REVV's red channel just another shade of similar high gain flavor as red in 5153



As far as description goes Revv described the Red channel as "Very saturated with a low mid focus & is fat & easy to play". The Red channel in 5153 is pretty fucking fat, but it is also pretty tight and aggressive with somewhat of a hi mid attack so I don't think it is the same per se.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 15, 2021)

Metropolis said:


> Arent' REVV's red channel just another shade of similar high gain flavor as red in 5153


not really. I own a Revv and I've played a bunch of 5153 amps (og, el34 and 100w og). The revv red channel can get tighter and drier than the red channel on a 5153 with a lot more useable gain imo. It also starts out a lot leaner with everything at noon and the depth/presence knobs are much more subtle. The mid switches also give you a lot more versatility so it's not just straight low mid emphasis.
Try running the red channel on a 5153 above like 10'0 clock lol. The 5150 series has always had absurd amounts of gain (to its detriment imo).

Here's me playing some Gojira riffs with my 100p. check out around 2:50


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 15, 2021)

I did not see this one coming.

It sounds really good in Ola's video. These archetype plug-ins are great for an all-in one bundle and this might be the best one yet with all the effects. 

Does the whammy have a pitch drop effect like a whammy dive? Skimming through Ola's video I didn't hear it when he was using it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 15, 2021)

Lorcan Ward said:


> I did not see this one coming.
> 
> It sounds really good in Ola's video. These archetype plug-ins are great for an all-in one bundle and this might be the best one yet with all the effects.
> 
> Does the whammy have a pitch drop effect like a whammy dive? Skimming through Ola's video I didn't hear it when he was using it.


yeah you can do 1 oct up or down, plus 2 octave up.


----------



## Metropolis (Jan 15, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> not really. I own a Revv and I've played a bunch of 5153 amps (og, el34 and 100w og). The revv red channel can get tighter than the red channel on a 5153 with a lot more useable gain imo. It also starts out a lot leaner with everything at noon and the depth/presence knobs are much more subtle. The mid switches also give you a lot more versatility so it's not just straight low mid emphasis.
> Try running the red channel on a 5153 above like 10'0 clock lol. The 5150 series has always had absurd amounts of gain (to its detriment imo).



I have just tried this new Gojira plugin and Revv amps on my Helix. And a real 6505... But yes, sweet spot with gain is around 3-4 with 5150, and Revvs have it around 4-5.


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 15, 2021)

I really expected an Archetype: Rabea Massaad based on their latest media activity... But hey! It's all good. Now we have *ANOTHER *5150 sim! I've been waiting for one for ages! 

Funny how Neural DSP amp GUIs are purposely mismatched to what the amps really are. The obvious 5150 amp is actually the clean channel. Same thing they did with Plini, showing you an amp with a truckload of tubes that actually is a solid state amp


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 15, 2021)

Listening to Olaa demo, and tbh it's the best tone he's gotten in awhile.


----------



## Thaeon (Jan 15, 2021)

Emperoff said:


> I really expected an Archetype: Rabea Massaad based on their latest media activity... But hey! It's all good. Now we have *ANOTHER *5150 sim! I've been waiting for one for ages!
> 
> Funny how Neural DSP amp GUIs are purposely mismatched to what the amps really are. The obvious 5150 amp is actually the clean channel. Same thing they did with Plini, showing you an amp with a truckload of tubes that actually is a solid state amp



Is the Plini clean based on a JC120? That may be my favorite clean amp ever.


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 15, 2021)

Thaeon said:


> Is the Plini clean based on a JC120? That may be my favorite clean amp ever.


Apparently it is.


----------



## Thaeon (Jan 15, 2021)

I may have to get that one then.


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 15, 2021)

Thaeon said:


> I may have to get that one then.



The best NSDP clean tones are definetely in the Cory Wong suite. The "Fumble" amp sounds godly both clean and crunchy.


----------



## Thaeon (Jan 15, 2021)

Emperoff said:


> The best NSDP clean tones are definetely in the Cory Wong suite. The "Fumble" amp sounds godly both clean and crunchy.



Cory Wong is already on my list. I love funk and jazz tones.


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Jan 15, 2021)

That chorus and shimmer though. It is like a complete package for my needs. I must confront it with my beloved Nolly and Plini.


----------



## broangiel (Jan 15, 2021)

I will likely pick this on up on sale. Now that I know neural will run sales, I have no inclination to pay full price.


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 15, 2021)

broangiel said:


> I will likely pick this on up on sale. Now that I know neural will run sales, I have no inclination to pay full price.



Definetely wait for the 50% off sales. Black Friday is usually my "_plugin shopping spree weekend_". 

Most plugin companies also do "flash sales", which usually are 50% off a specific plugin that lasts 24h. Keep an eye on those as well.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 15, 2021)

as a gigantic Gojira fanboy I pretty much gotta get it, even though I just got a FM3

weird there's no intro pricing though? new stuff is almost always 50% off from them.


----------



## Obed1224 (Jan 15, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> not really. I own a Revv and I've played a bunch of 5153 amps (og, el34 and 100w og). The revv red channel can get tighter and drier than the red channel on a 5153 with a lot more useable gain imo. It also starts out a lot leaner with everything at noon and the depth/presence knobs are much more subtle. The mid switches also give you a lot more versatility so it's not just straight low mid emphasis.
> Try running the red channel on a 5153 above like 10'0 clock lol. The 5150 series has always had absurd amounts of gain (to its detriment imo).
> 
> Here's me playing some Gojira riffs with my 100p. check out around 2:50



Hey have you ever compared the red channel on the revv with the G4?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 15, 2021)

Obed1224 said:


> Hey have you ever compared the red channel on the revv with the G4?


nope. ask in the revv fb group, I'm sure someone over there has compared them.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 15, 2021)

I really like this plug in. Was able to really dial in a perfect Haken tone which is really all I care about in an amp really. 

Still not sure how to get these amp sims to react like an amp when I roll down my volume knob.


----------



## MiPwnYew (Jan 15, 2021)

I didn’t expect to like it as much as do since I already have Nolly, but I’m definitely grabbing it when it goes on sale.


----------



## rexbinary (Jan 15, 2021)

sakeido said:


> as a gigantic Gojira fanboy I pretty much gotta get it, even though I just got a FM3
> 
> weird there's no intro pricing though? new stuff is almost always 50% off from them.



They have a 20% loyalty discount if you have purchased anything from them before. Also they do 20% off for new customers if you buy two plugins at the same time. I picked it up today for 20% off and I'm really happy with just the default preset. Sounds massive.


----------



## slan (Jan 15, 2021)

Pleasantly surprised by this! Gonna download the trial version today.


----------



## TiffuZeless (Jan 15, 2021)

Did a quick Arch:Gojira demo earlier today with the little Ibanez GIO Mikro tuned down to B Standard (a very SSO-ish thing to do) and must say, it's been my favorite hi-gain Neural plugin so far. I'll record something with my M80M soon as well.


----------



## TimSE (Jan 15, 2021)

I just threw together a demo video for it. It's a bit of a beast tbf!

Preset demos & Presets in a mix


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 15, 2021)

So I gave this a try and left me the same impression of the rest of Archetypes. One great amp, the others kinda meh. But that amp really does sounds great. My favourite of the three 5150 variants they've done so far. It sounds great without an OD in front and totally overkill with it. Their "default" preset already sounds awesome.

If I could save unified presets between all of them I'd probably buy more of their stuff. 

After testing them all...
Clean -> Cory Wong
Crunch -> Cali
Rythm -> Gojira
Lead -> Plini
Jack of all trades -> Nolly


----------



## Axe Cop (Jan 15, 2021)

Pretty cool plugin. I recorded a thing. All guitars and even the bass are using the plugin. 
https://soundcloud.com/user-502756574/gojira-dsp/s-VNtU0h2MsmP


----------



## Obed1224 (Jan 15, 2021)

Emperoff said:


> So I gave this a try and left me the same impression of the rest of Archetypes. One great amp, the others kinda meh. But that amp really does sounds great. My favourite of the three 5150 variants they've done so far. It sounds great without an OD in front and totally overkill with it. Their "default" preset already sounds awesome.
> 
> If I could save unified presets between all of them I'd probably buy more of their stuff.
> 
> ...


Hahaha told you


----------



## TiffuZeless (Jan 15, 2021)

Emperoff said:


> It sounds great without an OD in front and totally overkill with it



Exactly my thoughts as well.
Just did another demo, this time with an Ibanez M80M tuned hella low ("double" drop A#) and without any boost in front of it, just the 5150 amp.


----------



## AussieTerry (Jan 16, 2021)

just tried out the trial, wow Neural makes some amazing stuff! Sounds amazing. I've never used plug ins on the pc until late last year and ive been playing for 20 years!


----------



## profwoot (Jan 16, 2021)

That fuzz sounds disgusting. I just got done saying all my bases are covered in that amp sim thread but I may have just grown a new base. 

At the same time, Neural really is going to have to figure out a combined solution at some point. I'm not sure it makes sense to buy another suite just for a pedal or two, especially with my old-ass pc that makes more than a couple VSTs on a track impractical for tracking. I'll build a new one once anything is in stock, but here's me clamoring for a Quad Cortex-ish vst.


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 16, 2021)

profwoot said:


> At the same time, Neural really is going to have to figure out a combined solution at some point. I'm not sure it makes sense to buy another suite just for a pedal or two, especially with my old-ass pc that makes more than a couple VSTs on a track impractical for tracking. I'll build a new one once anything is in stock, but here's me clamoring for a Quad Cortex-ish vst.



They won't. That would mean less money for them.

Unless they release a "_Quad Cortex Native"_ kinda thing, which I would *definetely* get.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 16, 2021)

Well that or give you a mix-and-match option (make-your-own-suite thingy, with the existing batch of amps, cabs, and effects) or a la carte. 

As cool as the main amp sounds, would be kinda meh if the only REALLY good sounding amp in the Gojira suite is the lead amp.


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 16, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well that or give you a mix-and-match option (make-your-own-suite thingy, with the existing batch of amps, cabs, and effects) or a la carte.
> 
> As cool as the main amp sounds, would be kinda meh if the only REALLY good sounding amp in the Gojira suite is the lead amp.



That was definetely my impression, but YMMV.


----------



## bigswifty (Jan 16, 2021)

I own the Nolly and like it quite a bit, but figured I'd get the free trial and test this out today for fun.

Ended up playing for hours, and finally A/B tested against the Nolly and I have to say I felt like the 5150 in the Gojira sounded and felt better and more responsive. The cleans and FX and presets (holy shit! So many.. and Haken guys included) are also great.

I cant tell if it's their DSP actually improving from one plugin to the next or if it's just a new flavour (I tend to be really hesitant to hop on the hype train with these..), but this plugin is pretty killer.


----------



## broangiel (Jan 17, 2021)

dbrozz said:


> I own the Nolly and like it quite a bit, but figured I'd get the free trial and test this out today for fun.
> 
> Ended up playing for hours, and finally A/B tested against the Nolly and I have to say I felt like the 5150 in the Gojira sounded and felt better and more responsive. The cleans and FX and presets (holy shit! So many.. and Haken guys included) are also great.
> 
> I cant tell if it's their DSP actually improving from one plugin to the next or if it's just a new flavour (I tend to be really hesitant to hop on the hype train with these..), but this plugin is pretty killer.


NDSP has a new plugin team, so it very well could be better.


----------



## Elric (Jan 17, 2021)

Emperoff said:


> They won't. That would mean less money for them.


Not if they built a framework and sold them as expansion packs or individually via an online market place. Most other plugins makers are doing it this way. It is better for both parties, IMHO. The Neural stuff is a pain in the butt to combine because of all the stand alone plugins they do. Mercurial is the other big offender, IMHO.

STL recently transitioned to this model with their stuff (the *hub products).


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 17, 2021)

Axe Cop said:


> Pretty cool plugin. I recorded a thing. All guitars and even the bass are using the plugin.
> https://soundcloud.com/user-502756574/gojira-dsp/s-VNtU0h2MsmP


Thank you for this. It sounds great


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Jan 17, 2021)

Love Gojira. Starting at 4:00, Explosia has the simplest, grooviest, heavy fucking riff.


----------



## TimSE (Jan 17, 2021)

profwoot said:


> At the same time, Neural really is going to have to figure out a combined solution at some point.



I asked them this in a recent Q&A they did on their YT channel and they aren't planning anything like this. I do have a solution for this though and I'm putting together a complete guide on how to do it. 

Use any amp sim/ plugin with ANY vst plugin and all controllable from 1 midi pedal board.


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Jan 17, 2021)

Anyone have fractal settings for that sweet whammy pedal riff?


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 17, 2021)

Elric said:


> Not if they built a framework and sold them as expansion packs or individually via an online market place. Most other plugins makers are doing it this way. It is better for both parties, IMHO. The Neural stuff is a pain in the butt to combine because of all the stand alone plugins they do. Mercurial is the other big offender, IMHO.
> 
> STL recently transitioned to this model with their stuff (the *hub products).



I agree 100% with everything. In fact, I stopped buying Mercuriall stuff (and guitar plugins in general) because of this.


----------



## Veldar (Jan 17, 2021)

Can you just use the whammy or do you need to use all the sections?


----------



## Backsnack (Jan 17, 2021)

Veldar said:


> Can you just use the whammy or do you need to use all the sections?


I’m pretty sure the pedals are connected to the amp, so if you turn the amp off, you get nothing.


----------



## Backsnack (Jan 17, 2021)

Considering how much people love this whammy pedal I wonder if they’ll release a standalone version? Maybe add an interval selector like a real Whammy/Drop pedal for easier downtuning instead of doing it by ear.


----------



## Backsnack (Jan 17, 2021)

broangiel said:


> NDSP has a new plugin team, so it very well could be better.


I’m happy they finally did something different (more) with the various effects available. They’ve already got a ton of overlap on high gain stuff with basically the same effect pedals on all the Archetypes, so it’s nice to see something new for a change. My initial thought was “Oh cool, ANOTHER metal Archetype.” I’m glad I was wrong.


----------



## profwoot (Jan 18, 2021)

You can use the whammy by itself if you just put the Gojira vst before some other amp vst in your daw. Again, this type of thing can be taxing on your CPU so it isn't always the best idea for tracking/jamming but it works fine in post.

I occasionally use a free octaver vst (Pitchproof) that I'm not thrilled with, and the Gojira one seems cool. So I'd end up using a couple things from it at least. Maybe after I build a new pc.


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 18, 2021)

profwoot said:


> You can use the whammy by itself if you just put the Gojira vst before some other amp vst in your daw. Again, this type of thing can be taxing on your CPU so it isn't always the best idea for tracking/jamming but it works fine in post.
> 
> I occasionally use a free octaver vst (Pitchproof) that I'm not thrilled with, and the Gojira one seems cool. So I'd end up using a couple things from it at least. Maybe after I build a new pc.



Right click on each section of the plugin completely disables it, which I guess releases CPU usage (or at least it should). You could disable everything but the pre-FX section for the whammy.


----------



## Ericjutsu (Jan 18, 2021)

Backsnack said:


> I’m pretty sure the pedals are connected to the amp, so if you turn the amp off, you get nothing.


You can turn off each individual component. It is possible to just use the whammy and nothing else.


----------



## Agramal (Jan 19, 2021)

Emperoff said:


> Definetely wait for the 50% off sales. Black Friday is usually my "_plugin shopping spree weekend_".
> 
> Most plugin companies also do "flash sales", which usually are 50% off a specific plugin that lasts 24h. Keep an eye on those as well.



This is my approach with Toontrack (EZDrummer) as well; they run sales all the time. Suckas pay full price!


----------



## Voodoo Marshall (Jan 19, 2021)

I have Nolly, Fortin Cali Suite and Gojira. I haven't mic'd a cab in ages. The FX section on Gojira is the coolest thing about this but the sounds are there too. However, in the high gain tones for all of these, you tend to get a lot of similarities.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 19, 2021)

I've been playing this every day since Friday and it sounds great, but oh my goodness I just plugged into my Marshall and it's just so much better in every possible way.


----------



## Kaura (Jan 19, 2021)

Pretty cool plugin. Easy to get some mean tones out of it and the octave effects are fun to mess with but I found the plugin generally sounding too bright. There's this annoying high end fizz that I just can't tackle. Makes single coils completely unusable. Kinda funny because I had the opposite problem with Nolly where I found it a bit dark sounding but it's not as present with Nolly and I have much more experience with it now since I got it at release. Maybe I should try some 3rd party IRs.


----------



## slan (Jan 19, 2021)

Threw together this demo today!


----------



## sakeido (Jan 19, 2021)

Kaura said:


> Pretty cool plugin. Easy to get some mean tones out of it and the octave effects are fun to mess with but I found the plugin generally sounding too bright. There's this annoying high end fizz that I just can't tackle. Makes single coils completely unusable. Kinda funny because I had the opposite problem with Nolly where I found it a bit dark sounding but it's not as present with Nolly and I have much more experience with it now since I got it at release. Maybe I should try some 3rd party IRs.



imo the built cab sim has a nice interface and stuff but I always turn that shit off and use something else

Poking around a lot of the presets used 57s on both channels of the cab sim which is too bright. Default pair is 57 & 414 which tends too bright too I think. Most of the other Neural plugin presets tended to use 57 and 121 so you get the brightness of the 57 balanced by the dark 121


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 19, 2021)

sakeido said:


> imo the built cab sim has a nice interface and stuff but I always turn that shit off and use something else
> 
> Poking around a lot of the presets used 57s on both channels of the cab sim which is too bright. Default pair is 57 & 414 which tends too bright too I think. Most of the other Neural plugin presets tended to use 57 and 121 so you get the brightness of the 57 balanced by the dark 121



Funny, I'm the opposite. With their approach I don't have to worry about browsing through IRs anymore. They use IRs under the hood when you move positions (instead of a EQ as most plugins). It's pretty apparent when playing at very low sample buffers. You can get all kind of audio artifacts if you move the mics while playing.

Honestly, I really like interfaces for non-tweakers like me. It makes me play more, and tweak less.


----------



## Thorshammer1980 (Jan 19, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> check out the audio assault rvxx sim then



I'll 2nd this. I'm using the RVXX V2 as my main plugin at the moment.


----------



## Vyn (Jan 19, 2021)

StevenC said:


> I've been playing this every day since Friday and it sounds great, but oh my goodness I just plugged into my Marshall and it's just so much better in every possible way.



This. I'm in a situation at the moment where I have to use plugins and holy hell I miss my real amp. Even though I've got my round trip down to 9ms, it's enough to fuck with my timing.


----------



## Humanoid (Jan 20, 2021)

I really like this one. The only downsides are that the Gain knob is very sensitive and there's usually just one position where it sounds "right". Also, the distortion always have some grit in it, and it's hard to get a clean sounding distortion with this one. Still, it's very versatile and I like the high gain side much more than in Plini which I've used the most.


----------



## slan (Jan 20, 2021)

The effects are the star of this one for me. I like the amp sims too, but I think I prefer the gain structure of the Nolly plugin's amps.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Jan 24, 2021)

Downloaded and had a go for the last couple days

For rhythm tones and riffs, it won't replace Nolly for me. I've also been using STL with the Josh Middleton pack, which is great. For that reason, I probably won't buy this Gojira pack.

The effects really are very good, very powerful and you can get some pretty huge sounds with it

Clean tones are super nice, including the dirty-clean tones

For rhythm, using amp 3, it has a lot of mid presence, and just a shitload of gain. As the guy above said, most of the gain knob isn't ideal, and there's a very small sweet spot where it's usable. I can't really get it as "clear" and chunky as the Nolly 5150. Assume that's because this is a 5150 III and the Nolly is after an older modded block letter.

Also, the cabs in this model just don't seem quite as good as in the Nolly, just IMO.


----------



## zodiactone (Jan 25, 2021)

I’ve been looking at this but just haven’t pulled the trigger yet. I use the Fortin NTS plugin a lot more than the others I have.


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 25, 2021)

Flappydoodle said:


> Downloaded and had a go for the last couple days
> 
> For rhythm tones and riffs, it won't replace Nolly for me. I've also been using STL with the Josh Middleton pack, which is great. For that reason, I probably won't buy this Gojira pack.
> 
> ...



Nolly is definetely the best bang for the buck and my #1 recomendation if I could only choose one.


----------



## t1337Dude (Jan 30, 2021)

Might have to get this one just for the effects. Ever since mixing and matching the pre-fx, amps, and post-fx in the mixer - I've been enjoying the extra versatility added to my "suite" from each iteration. Some of the plugins are simply too bare or lacking in versatility so it feels necessary after a certain amount of experimentation. I love the aggressive sound of the Cali for example, but it's seriously lacking in the FX department. On the other hand, combine it with the FX from Nolly and now I feel like I'm getting much more value than I was using them stand-alone.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Jan 30, 2021)

Vyn said:


> This. I'm in a situation at the moment where I have to use plugins and holy hell I miss my real amp. Even though I've got my round trip down to 9ms, it's enough to fuck with my timing.



9ms? That's the latency you'd experience standing 3 meters (10 feet) away from your amp. You can really notice that?


----------



## Kaura (Jan 30, 2021)

Flappydoodle said:


> 9ms? That's the latency you'd experience standing 3 meters (10 feet) away from your amp. You can really notice that?



I don't think he's bullshitting. I normally play on 64 samples and Neural plugins calculate(/estimate?) that the latency is 1.5 milliseconds. 9ms is what I get with 400 samples and I can already hear the "lag" when I'm using 256 samples. Of course it's somewhat minute and therefore more of a feel thing than actual delay in the playback although that's what it is.


----------



## X1X (Jan 30, 2021)

Actual latency is probably significantly higher than what the app is reporting


----------



## BMFan30 (Jan 30, 2021)

I've been demo-ing & comparing some of these Neural DSP plugins myself. 

I'm having a hard time choosing one because the amp heads & fx on them all sound great. Hard decision since they all let you use your own IR's. 

I've narrowed it down to Archetype Granophyre, Gojira, Fortin, Plini. Still yet to try Nolly & Abasi. Still have more comparisons to do for myself.


----------



## BMFan30 (Jan 30, 2021)

X1X said:


> Actual latency is probably significantly higher than what the app is reporting


Toggle off the Stereo switch to mono & toggle the quality switch to normal. That should free up some cpu resources for you.


----------



## olejason (Jan 30, 2021)

Kaura said:


> I don't think he's bullshitting. I normally play on 64 samples and Neural plugins calculate(/estimate?) that the latency is 1.5 milliseconds. 9ms is what I get with 400 samples and I can already hear the "lag" when I'm using 256 samples. Of course it's somewhat minute and therefore more of a feel thing than actual delay in the playback although that's what it is.



1.5ms round trip is incredibly impressive. What interface/drivers and CPU are you running? Would love to get sub 3ms on my rig


----------



## Kaura (Jan 30, 2021)

olejason said:


> 1.5ms round trip is incredibly impressive. What interface/drivers and CPU are you running? Would love to get sub 3ms on my rig



I use Focusrite 2i4 and my pc is half a year shy of being 10 years old. It's running on Intel i5-2500K.

Funny thing is that I built another PC (which was even more high end than the build I'm using) back in 2015 but I got terrible audio artefacts even with high samples so I still use my old pc for guitars/recording.


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 31, 2021)

olejason said:


> 1.5ms round trip is incredibly impressive. What interface/drivers and CPU are you running? Would love to get sub 3ms on my rig



He said 1,5ms is what the plugin is reporting, not actual RTL (which will be significantly higher). 



Kaura said:


> Funny thing is that I built another PC (which was even more high end than the build I'm using) back in 2015 but I got terrible audio artefacts even with high samples so I still use my old pc for guitars/recording.



Get rid of your Nvidia graphics card. Problem solved.


----------



## narad (Jan 31, 2021)

Emperoff said:


> He said 1,5ms is what the plugin is reporting, not actual RTL (which will be significantly higher).



The ol' Volkswagen approach to the performance numbers game.


----------



## Pollaxe Music Instruments (Jan 31, 2021)

It sounds pretty damn nice to me!


----------



## Kaura (Jan 31, 2021)

Emperoff said:


> Get rid of your Nvidia graphics card. Problem solved.



Neither of my PCs have a Nvidia card.


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 31, 2021)

Kaura said:


> Neither of my PCs have a Nvidia card.



Hmm it's the usual suspect. If not guilty you should really do an OS optimization for audio. There are plenty of guides around.

Motherboards also have their own input latency figures regardless of using their integrated audio chips. Yours could be very bad in that aspect, or maybe your newer computer uses a more recent OS with worse manufacturer driver implementation. Dunno. 

Motherboard latency is something very few hardware testing websites measure. Anandtech does and I believe eTeknix did until a couple of years. Not the average tests the PC enthussiasts want to see. This changes with every chip iteration so you can't trust brands per se, but Asus boards usually have good latency figures.


----------



## Kaura (Jan 31, 2021)

Emperoff said:


> Hmm it's the usual suspect. If not guilty you should really do an OS optimization for audio. There are plenty of guides around.
> 
> Motherboards also have their own input latency figures regardless of using their integrated audio chips. Yours could be very bad in that aspect, or maybe your newer computer uses a more recent OS with worse manufacturer driver implementation. Dunno.
> 
> Motherboard latency is something very few hardware testing websites measure. Anandtech does and I believe eTeknix did until a couple of years. Not the average tests the PC enthussiasts want to see. This changes with every chip iteration so you can't trust brands per se, but Asus boards usually have good latency figures.



Doesn't matter anyway. The newer build is bricked since it spent a year in my parents' garage. Hoping my 2011 build lasts another ten years because I can't afford to buy a new one.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Jan 31, 2021)

Archetype Gojira standalone, I get the following latency:

64 samples 1.5ms
32 samples, 0.7ms
16 samples, 0.4ms 

No notable pops, clicks or other weirdness, even at 16 samples

2019 iMac, i9, 40GB RAM and SSD. It's a fairly fast computer.

Apogee DUET interface, just running by USB2 bus power

To be honest, even my ageing 2013 MacBook Pro still EASILY gets <5.0ms latency with this interface

I am not too knowledgable about windows, but I have to assume if you're stuck at 9ms or whatever it must be a software/driver issue rather than hardware limitations, unless you're running something super, super old.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 31, 2021)

I got bored and made a fun comparison between Gojira/Nolly/Nameless/Omega if anyone is interested. Only used default cabs and kept the mic positions the same.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 1, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I got bored and made a fun comparison between Gojira/Nolly/Nameless/Omega if anyone is interested. Only used default cabs and kept the mic positions the same.



Also made a quick 8 string clip with Archetype Gojira:
https://soundcloud.com/knightbrolaire/8-string-archetype-gojira


----------



## X1X (Apr 4, 2021)

This is probably my favorite plugin today. The black honeycomb amp (5150 I guess) is the most fun amp sim to play with.


----------



## Blytheryn (Apr 4, 2021)

X1X said:


> This is probably my favorite plugin today. The black honeycomb amp (5150 I guess) is the most fun amp sim to play with.



It’s so damn good. Between the Gojira, Nameless and Cali, I feel like I have every tone I could possibly desire on a computer, and almost indistinguishable from the real thing in a mix.


----------



## MetalheadMC (Apr 4, 2021)

Very dark amp, but it's been my go to plugin since it came out. Running it with Engl 4x12 w/57, or the Fredman w/57. Beast of an amp. Once I worked on 8 band eq, it really opened the amp up.


----------



## Boofchuck (Apr 4, 2021)

I really enjoy Neural DSP stuff and a I love Gojira, but I really don't like any of the amps in this.

That said, I really love the effects I've been having a lot of with them.

I used Archetype Gojira for some textural sounds and the bass effects at the end of this.


----------



## trem licking (Apr 4, 2021)

Agree... The delay and reverb are the stars of the show here


----------



## BurningRome (Apr 19, 2021)

Just got it today while the 50% sale was still going. Wanted the Soldano but no sale on that.

Anyway hoping to try this out later today. I had great results with the Neural Nameless and even better when I doubled the track and use the Neural Cali blended with the nameless. 

These sound to good to justify running mic's to cab's for home projects.


----------

